# Powershell - CSV insert in Oracle



## warface (28. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche zur Zeit ein Powershell-Skript zu erstellen mit dem ich einen Oracle Befehl ausführen kann.
Ich schreibe zur Zeit eine csv-Datei per Powerschell mit dem Pfad für jede neu angelegte PDF.
diesen Pfad möchte ich nun automatische in die Datenbank einlesen.

Ich hab erst einmal mit was kleinerem angefangen, einen select-Befehl, leider scheitere ich schon an der Anbindung.

hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


```
Add-Type -Path "C:\app\client\maxmustermann\product\12.1.0\client_1\odp.net\managed\common\Oracle.ManagedDataAccess.dll"
$username = Read-Host -Prompt "max"
$password = Read-Host -Prompt "musterman"
$datasource = Read-Host -Prompt "BU.ORACLESERVER.WORLD"
$query = "select vorname, nachname from demo.adressen where plz like '3%'"
$connectionString = 'User Id=' + $username + ';Password=' + $password + ';Data Source=' + $datasource
$connection = New-Object Oracle.ManagedDataAccess.Client.OracleConnection($connectionString)
$connection.open()
$command=$connection.CreateCommand()
$command.CommandText=$query
$reader=$command.ExecuteReader()
while ($reader.Read()) {
$reader.GetString(1) + ', ' + $reader.GetString(0)
}
$connection.Close()
```


----------



## warface (6. April 2018)

bin etwas weiter gekommen 
kriege schon mal einen einfachen insert into hin.


```
Add-Type -Path C:\app\client\admin\product\12.1.0\client_1\odp.net\managed\common\Oracle.ManagedDataAccess.dll

$artikel = 'Test20180406A'
$preis = '100'
$username = "admin"
$password = "admin"
$datasource = "oracleserver:1521/main"
$connectionString = "User Id=$username;Password=$password;Data Source=$datasource"
$query = "insert into artikel (artikelnummer,preis) values ('$artikelnummer', '$preis')"
$connection = New-Object Oracle.ManagedDataAccess.Client.OracleConnection("$connectionString")
$connection.open()
$command = New-Object Oracle.ManagedDataAccess.Client.OracleCommand
$command.Connection = $connection
$command.CommandText = $query
$command.ExecuteNonQuery()
$connection.Close()
```


----------

